# Why it's impossible to look like the models in the media



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

A fab lesson in how much models are photoshopped and why we can never look like the girls we see in the media:
http://sarcasticcharm.com/see-why-w...iculous-standard-of-beauty-in-just-37-seconds

I reckon they should show this in every school in the country!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Bless just shown it to my daughter ( 10 ) and said see what you see in the magazines isn't real beauty LOL she said oh she's not wearing a bra! , I said no love you missed the point .. She said no I haven't she's not wearing a bra!!
My son said .. Oooo she's not wearing a bra!!! (12) :yikes:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I read/watched this last night - I wish my PS skills were that good 

Fantastic to see the changes as they happen, I wish every single person with low self esteem could see it and realise what an illusion the media is.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

It must be quite terrifying to be a parent, especially of a daughter, right now - balancing keeping them healthy in the face of the daily barrage of junky, sugary [email protected] that's available at every turn, with somehow getting across that what you see in magazines is unrealistic and not all that important anyway. 
It feels like we have a generation growing up with some very skewed ideas about body image, health, and what really matters in a person.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw that in the DM yesterday

Wish I was that good at photoshop

And I don't care what people say, would give anything to look like either katy perry or candice swanepoel


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Saw that in the DM yesterday
> 
> Wish I was that good at photoshop
> 
> And I don't care what people say, would give anything to look like either katy perry or candice swanepoel


Really? Why?!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Really? Why?!


Because she's beautiful , this is her when she isn't pulling a be funny face because there's a camera shoved in her face


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

not all models are photoshopped that heavily though, some celebrities perhaps but even so it's such a fake image those sort of plastic magazine photoshoots anyone with half a brain cell shoudl surely know no human actually looks like that.

What I find beautiful is actually seeing models off duty or outside the fashion shows and everyone knows what celebrities like rihanna look like - theres no photoshop in the flesh, plus the general beautiful people around that I see.

So no, don't need magazines or photoshop to shoot down my self esteem and to make me feel overweight and ugly lol.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No
.............


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> No
> .............


Was that to me?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes
.........


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Yes
> .........


Ok

No what?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No, in my opinion, she is _not_ beautiful and she has a team making her look good even when she's not wearing make up. It's all fake and it's not clever to wish your life away wanting to look like someone else. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> No, in my opinion, she is _not_ beautiful and she has a team making her look good even when she's not wearing make up. It's all fake and it's not clever to wish your life away wanting to look like someone else. It isn't going to happen.


Well I think she is beautiful without the make up


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes she's beautiful but you should be happy in yourself.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> It's all fake and it's not clever to wish your life away wanting to look like someone else. It isn't going to happen.


Whilst I agree with the above CT I have to admit that I've always wanted to look like Tom Waits.

They told me that cosmetic surgery would be expensive.

Really expensive.

So disappointed and broke as a sewer rat I decided to drink a little.

And smoke a little...

Then I drank some more...

And smoked some more too...

And guess what.....

One morning I woke up and looked in the mirror and who do you think I saw staring back at me.....








:laugh:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Yes she's beautiful but you should be happy in yourself.


If only, if only


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well try? Are you still doing your diet? You need to help yourself as no one else can do it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Accept yourself or live a shallow worthless life wishing for the impossible, ending up as a bitter unfulfilled twisted non person.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Well try? Are you still doing your diet? You need to help yourself as no one else can do it.


That's why I'm going to see a councillor because I can't on my own

And no I'm not, I'm a failure pure and simple


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah buddy! We touched on this in Photography and I think that video might have belonged to Dove, if I remember correctly.

Here's the video we were shown.

dove evolution - YouTube

They edit the models loads because sex sells, but these edited models aren't natural and then they set goals for young girls who want to look like them and that'll have loads of knock on affects depending on how much they want to look like the models.

I think that would be simular to a paragraph from my sketch book :laugh: but yeah.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Counsellor will be good but you'll need to put a lot of effort in yourself. I hope it goes well.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Counsellor will be good but you'll need to put a lot of effort in yourself. I hope it goes well.


Got to do something

Can't carry on hating myself


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's why I'm going to see a councillor because I can't on my own
> 
> And no I'm not, I'm a failure pure and simple


Tink, love, this thread is about teaching young girls how to have more confidence and not to be sucked in by media representations, which even without photoshopping are cruelly unrealistic. You are missing the point, we've had a nice peaceful few days, let's keep it that way. Let go of the rope.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Tink, love, this thread is about teaching young girls how to have more confidence and not to be sucked in by media representations, which even without photoshopping are cruelly unrealistic. You are missing the point, we've had a nice peaceful few days, let's keep it that way. Let go of the rope.


How is it unrealistic without photoshopping?

All these people have that we don't is money


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Yawn on that note, I'm giving up on this thread now! It's going to be dominated by Someone!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Tink, love, this thread is about teaching young girls how to have more confidence and not to be sucked in by media representations, which even without photoshopping are cruelly unrealistic. You are missing the point, we've had a nice peaceful few days, let's keep it that way. Let go of the rope.


Indeed. I did not post this for Tink, oddly.

I have a very beautiful young god daughter who I adore. She, like many young girls, aspires to look like some photoshopped fake thing. She is already seriously beautiful, too skinny IMO. It's young girls like her who I hope see that video: it's doing the rounds on Facebook, so hopefully she'll see it n my wall.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> Yawn on that note, I'm giving up on this thread now! It's going to be dominated by Someone!


If that happens then I'll ask a mod to delete or at least close it. This is not the Tink show.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How is it unrealistic without photoshopping?
> 
> All these people have that we don't is money


Which means hairstylists, personal trainers, chefs, make up artists etc. So it's unrealistic. I would look way better than Katy Perry with that lifestyle.
But this is pointless, I'm not going to be part of where this will probably go. Got to be up early in the morning....


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

all im gonna say that even naturally beautiful people can be miserable and hate themselves too, beauty is truely from within. i know someone who is beautiful looking but when mad or sad she looks ewww and other people who are NOT the most photogenic are very very beautiful because they have love and contentedness written all over their face they shine
edited - i meant to say not the most photogenic


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

jon i leftt you something in my thread" imagine walking down the street "


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

There's no difference in the end, is there


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tinks please do not turn CT's thread into " all about you" ... Can you please just resist for once ???? 


Read the opening post ... Take it on board .... Have some consideration for others .... it really is'nt very hard if you try .


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ignoring the backbiting here, this shows in much more detail what photoshop can do - I just wish people would believe the power of these tools, instead of what the media wants us to believe.

Just because a magazine prints a 'WOW! Barefaced and Proud!!!' headline, with a pic, it doesn't mean the pic hasn't been photoshopped by the magazine first :nonod:

[youtube_browser]onm-8xCTrCM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

that makes me sad and a bit mad

she was lovely before , how dare they, and the end result eeww, what is wrong with people


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> [youtube_browser]onm-8xCTrCM[/youtube_browser]


This is just making cartoons out of people.:sad:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> that makes me sad and a bit mad


Me too.
But if I had that I could be 40 years younger again, in photo's anyway.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Why can't we all get along? We are adults.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Just because a magazine prints a 'WOW! Barefaced and Proud!!!' headline, with a pic, it doesn't mean the pic hasn't been photoshopped by the magazine first :nonod:
> 
> [youtube_browser]onm-8xCTrCM[/youtube_browser]


So brilliant! It truly is crazy how different people can look and as you say, even 'barefaced' pics can be altered before publishing.

I find the only time they publish truly bare photos is when the public is on a downer with a certain celebrity and want to show her in a bad light. The manipulation used is very insidious. It's like advertising, the glossy product image is usually extremely fake, be it dog food or something else being sold. The picture a mate posted of the new burger pizza compared to the promo photo is hilarious!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Which means hairstylists, personal trainers, chefs, make up artists etc. So it's unrealistic. I would look way better than Katy Perry with that lifestyle.
> But this is pointless, I'm not going to be part of where this will probably go. Got to be up early in the morning....


It isn't unrealistic though

Anyone can go on youtube and google how to do *insert celebs name here* hairstyle/make up, I remember watching a vid from a girl who made herself look like any celeb and she did look like them! Hell she even made herself look like johnny depp :lol:

Any able bodied person can go to the gym/exercise

Anyone can eat healthy, you don't need a chef for that!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jon i appreciate where your coming from 

I cannot possibly comment , as me dads a geordie ... I take folk at internet face value ..... we have all f00ked up somewhere along the line .... I don't always like what some folk post , or their way of life , but i do try to respect where they are coming from .... But some can't/won't/don't ..... and that gripes me a wee bit .... but hey that's life ..... Bursts into song " That's Life "


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If it's so easy why do we have depressed teenagers? It's not as easy as it sounds or we would all look like them.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's another one - seriously when will people realise what you see in print isn't real!

[youtube_browser]ezvWfGIgeiI[/youtube_browser]

These vids aren't about how to do your hair and makeup to look like a celeb - they are to show how people can alter an image anyway they like, and publish it, making the viewers thinks its a real and accurate portrayal of the person in the picture.

It isn't.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i thought that lady looked beautiful before they completely edited and changed how she looked. Be a dull world if everyone looked the same.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got a muscle spasm in my arse muscle. My right arse, funnily enough. Feels like I've got Beyonce's arse right now, it's got a mind of its own. 
How do yer like them apples?


Yes, this is me losing the plot at the insanity of it all...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> If it's so easy why do we have depressed teenagers? It's not as easy as it sounds or we would all look like them.


Because they ain't all worrying about how they look?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Why can't we all get along?


Because as of yet, we haven't found a way to photoshop personalities. :sad:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> If it's so easy why do we have depressed teenagers? It's not as easy as it sounds or we would all look like them.


Obviously they are never going to look exactly like the celeb the admire (hell I wanted miley Cyrus hair, look where that got me :lol: )

Anyway there's nothing wrong with anyone wanting to be the best they can be



jon bda said:


> Because they ain't all worrying about how they look?


And this


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I've got a muscle spasm in my arse muscle.












And why is Carol Vorderman doing that?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Because they ain't all worrying about how they look?


Never said they all were but the ones that are.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Because as of yet, we haven't found a way to photoshop personalities. :sad:


And where would the fun be in that?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tincan said:


> Jon i appreciate where your coming from
> 
> I cannot possibly comment , as me dads a geordie ... I take folk at internet face value ..... we have all f00ked up somewhere along the line .... I don't always like what some folk post , or their way of life , but i do try to respect where they are coming from .... But some can't/won't/don't ..... and that gripes me a wee bit .... but hey that's life ..... Bursts into song " That's Life "


Mine's a Mackem, but don't get me started on that topic again! 

Mum's a Geordie, me too. Erm, I have no idea how a comment about being Geordie has come up. I have no accent unless I go up home, at which point I sound like (but don't look like, shame!) Cheryl Cole! :yikes:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It isn't unrealistic though
> 
> Anyone can go on youtube and google how to do *insert celebs name here* hairstyle/make up, I remember watching a vid from a girl who made herself look like any celeb and she did look like them! Hell she even made herself look like johnny depp :lol:
> 
> ...


sorry tinks









this was the one i meant to post , i do perfer rum though


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Ignoring the backbiting here, this shows in much more detail what photoshop can do - I just wish people would believe the power of these tools, instead of what the media wants us to believe.
> 
> Just because a magazine prints a 'WOW! Barefaced and Proud!!!' headline, with a pic, it doesn't mean the pic hasn't been photoshopped by the magazine first :nonod:
> 
> [youtube_browser]onm-8xCTrCM[/youtube_browser]


that video really annoyed me. the girl in the before was quite pretty, why wouldnt she be? because is a little overweight and wears glasses?  
the after photo looked fake and frankly [email protected]


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK - last one as I volunteered to work tomorrow (on my day off  ) so my colleague could take the day off to spend with her son who is on a 5 day visit from NY - I will get my reward one day I am sure  

_This_ is the power of photoshop
[youtube_browser]yBEXoc8twNU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyway I'm off to bed.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> that video really annoyed me. the girl in the before was quite pretty, why wouldnt she be? because is a little overweight and wears glasses?
> the after photo looked fake and frankly [email protected]


I'm NOT saying she didn't look pretty before hand - that wasn't the point.

(I could also do with losing a bit of weight, I wear glasses, and I dye my hair the colour a lot of people are naturally blessed with - you included!)

The point was to show how much pictures can be manipulated, and how you shouldn't aspire to be what the media portrays - because it isn't _real_.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I'm NOT saying she didn't look pretty before hand - that wasn't the point.
> 
> (I could also do with losing a bit of weight, I wear glasses, and I dye my hair the colour a lot of people are naturally blessed with - you included!)
> 
> The point was to show how much pictures can be manipulated, and how you shouldn't aspire to be what the media portrays - because it isn't _real_.


yeah i do understand that. why i dont read papers. everyone is beautiful.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> And where would the fun be in that?


But where's the fun in an ugly personality?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

See, I quite liked Depp in those films because of how he looked and Hugh Jackman as Wolverine, but not as their real selves. Superficial, huh?

Trouble is, looks are desperately unimportant, personality is all important and you can dazzle using your personality. Looks are fleeting and can be altered or change with age. They're irrelevant.

I posted a pic of me on here a while back, looking my worst and asked for opinions of my age. The estimates went from 30-almost 60! :yikes: I'd been housebound for a while because of an accident and I did not care how I looked, I just found it interesting to see what people thought.

Thing is, putting on makeup or a nice outfit makes _me_ feel better but ultimately, I doubt anyone else notices or cares and it's pointless trying to emulate someone else because you won't ever _be_ them, particularly if they've been photoshopped to the nth degree.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It isn't just models thouygh...photos etc come in good and bad now if we can keep this open whilst I upload a photo then I shall demonstrate


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Zaros said:


> But where's the fun in an ugly personality?


And your point is?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Me done up



Me today when I accidentally took a photo on that cursed phone
 :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you need to polish the lens first girl


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone seen tha Bruce Willis film, Surrogates? It says it all, really. They're beautiful, but it's not RL, it's a total fantasy and at home, they're slobbing round in their slippers, unshaven and grubby!

Me:









My surrogate:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

in the halloween theme, this is me,
honestly hair nets do wonders for wrinkles










edited to add i am currently slobbing around at home unshaven, in my slipper, which i need to shave as well , they is covered in cat/dog hair, and not too grubby , but speaking of grub,- rubbs big slobby belly


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I've got a muscle spasm in my arse muscle. *My right arse, funnily enough.* Feels like I've got Beyonce's arse right now, it's got a mind of its own.


OMG, you have too been banned! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> OMG, you have too been banned! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The cosmos is punishing me by giving my right arse a mind of its own. I'm so close to shouting at it to stay still. :laugh:

Feel a bit like that awkward moment when everyone pretends they can't see the massive row now. Shame this thread, on an important topic has gone that way.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tis a shame i agree ..... Shaking my head in despair ..... I forsee a padlock in the morn ..... Which is totally unfair on CT ..... And on that note , goodnight all sleep well ... TFIF xxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Feel a bit like that awkward moment when everyone pretends they can't see the massive row now. Shame this thread, on an important topic has gone that way.


Quite.

Take it elsewhere, gents. I presume you're having a row from the comments, not the time or the place.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> The cosmos is punishing me by giving my right arse a mind of its own. I'm so close to shouting at it to stay still. :laugh:
> 
> Feel a bit like that awkward moment when everyone pretends they can't see the massive row now. Shame this thread, on an important topic has gone that way.


It's quite an important argument to be fair to them but it isn't nice no 

Just ignore it :yesnod: They're both grand and me and Zaros write poetry to each other about utter pap in the night...now you can't be going wrong when pap poetry is about


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

tincan said:


> Tis a shame i agree ..... Shaking my head in despair ..... I forsee a padlock in the morn ..... Which is totally unfair on CT ..... And on that note , goodnight all sleep well ... TFIF xxx


Night you, sleep well xxxx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Goodnight, all, I would appreciate this still being open in the morning and to remain vaguely on topic.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> It's quite an important argument to be fair to them but it isn't nice no
> 
> Just ignore it :yesnod: They're both grand and me and Zaros write poetry to each other about utter pap in the night...now you can't be going wrong when pap poetry is about


I know what it's about, Hun, and Zaros knows I think he's ace...it was just nice for a few days and this is wearisome.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I know what it's about, Hun, and Zaros knows I think he's ace...it was just nice for a few days and this is wearisome.


I shall reply but only in verse
(anything else will make it worse)
Oh just be nice and all get on
Otherwise....something, something bun


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

noone ever writes me poetry  a bloke once did write me a song about a penguin though because i drunkenly asked/begged him to


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> noone ever writes me poetry  a bloke once did write me a song about a penguin though because i drunkenly asked/begged him to


Oh for god's SAKE,
Okay I will; but this one will be about Bill,
I don't know Bill, he doesn't know me,
But he has two sugars in his cup of tea.

Happy now?

I hope you are, cause I know you well and I think you're a star  xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Oh for god's SAKE,
> Okay I will; but this one will be about Bill,
> I don't know Bill, he doesn't know me,
> But he has two sugars in his cup of tea.
> ...


i love you angel :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

an old gentle man who used to come into the shop i worked once wrote me a poem all about if he were younger, it was sweet , it was over 20 odd years ago and i still have it , i will put it up tomorrow , he used to work with Walt Disney in his hay day , it's nice that i remembered him tonite too


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> an old gentle man who used to come into the shop i worked once wrote me a poem all about if he were younger, it was sweet , it was over 20 odd years ago and i still have it , i will put it up tomorrow , he used to work with Walt Disney in his hay day , it's nice that i remembered him tonite too


Would you like one too?  They're on the house :w00t:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes please


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

CRL said:


> yeah i do understand that. why i dont read papers. *everyone is beautiful.*


This. Over and over and over. 
Instead of teaching our children to be beautiful we need to teach them to see the beauty in others, and then, before you know it, theyre seeing their own beauty too.

To me this is beautiful. Pure joy, wisdom, a life well lived. You know this is someone who has seen hardship, sadness, and pain. Yet her smile is genuine. Beautiful.










Those plasticine fake photoshopped humanoids? Not so much.

Love the video in the OP. 
Its making the rounds on FB, and I too showed my kiddos.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> yes please


Okay then you can have one too
But as I'm tired they may be goo,
Cinnamontoast...well she'll be glad 
That we've turned this round (she dunt like fings bad)

And may I say a thanks to you
For telling us about Black cat...day (chew)
Cause else we just wouldn't have known;
I'm so glad that he has that home :001_wub:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i think no matter how much we complain about it, speak about it or try to teach, we are never going to make everyone be happy about their looks


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

[youtube_browser]S_vVUIYOmJM[/youtube_browser]
Fotoshop by adobé, the only way to look like those cover models.

Hate what magazines do to young men and women, lots of people I knew at school would look through magazines with crestfallen expressions, because those pictures are what media deems as 'beautiful' and no one realistically looks like them.

One girl I know quit modelling because after her photoshoots they'd take her into the computer room and change her completely, she hated it and it made her feel terrible.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> [youtube_browser]S_vVUIYOmJM[/youtube_browser]
> Fotoshop by adobé, the only way to look like those cover models.
> 
> Hate what magazines do to young men and women, lots of people I knew at school would look through magazines with crestfallen expressions, because those pictures are what media deems as 'beautiful' and no one realistically looks like them.
> ...


I have anorexia, bullimia and bdd and I can still post my terrible photos on here; this IS the one place where people will just like you for you.

When I used to do fetish and burlesque modeling they would do that constantly. It's actually quite vile


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i think no matter how much we complain about it, speak about it or try to teach, we are never going to make everyone be happy about their looks


That's just it. How you feel about yourself is 100% an inside job. No one can do it for you. 
I can't *make* my kids feel good about their looks, but if I put in the work in to showing them the beauty that is all around them, they will have much better tools available to them to see the beauty in themselves. 
If on the other hand I sit around complaining about my wrinkles and grey hair, pointing out the flaws in myself and every other person out there, they will learn to look for flaws, not beauty. My daughter will learn to hate her aging self, just like her mom did. My son will learn that aging women have less value. Sorry, but I refuse to do that to them and the world they will inherit. 
There is something we all can do. We just have to be purposeful about that choice.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Thats just it. How you feel about yourself is 100% an inside job. No one can do it for you.
> I cant *make* my kids feel good about their looks, but if I put in the work in to showing them the beauty that is all around them, they will have much better tools available to them to see the beauty in themselves.
> If on the other hand I sit around complaining about my wrinkles and grey hair, pointing out the flaws in myself and every other person out there, they will learn to look for flaws, not beauty. My daughter will learn to hate her aging self, just like her mom did. My son will learn that aging women have less value. Sorry, but I refuse to do that to them and the world they will inherit.
> There is something we all can do. We just have to be purposeful about that choice.


And amen to that ^^^ xxxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Okay then you can have one too
> But as I'm tired they may be goo,
> Cinnamontoast...well she'll be glad
> That we've turned this round (she dunt like fings bad)
> ...


aww i loved that, 
i wouldnt have known cept for moggybaby telling me i told her she got it wrong as it was a while ago ,but seems we have two the more the better,


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> aww i loved that,
> i wouldnt have known cept for moggybaby telling me i told her she got it wrong as it was a while ago ,but seems we have two the more the better,


Is he or she a Mainecoon puss? I suck when it comes to cat breeds  xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes you right i think, i think the colour is termed smoke black as well, beautiful cats:001_wub:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

believe I have removed the posts not related to the thread, if there are more please report them...Thank you, its 11 30 pm here and I'm going to bed shortly and don't want to read the thread for a third time right now...Thanks Jill


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw this the other day and couldn't believe how different they made her look. They way they made her legs longer especially! CRAZY! The finished 'product' doesn't even look human!

I don't always like the way I look and this is because of things like this! I used to not eat for days years ago because I aspired to be really thin etc but now a days, who cares! Beauty like this is fake! Nobody is perfect! I am thankful that I am in good health and have a caring boyfriend. Who cares if nobosy else thinks I am pretty because he thinks I am the best looking thing on this planet


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

To be honest I wish they'd pass a law stating that faces and bodies are not allowed to be altered. The media keep banging on about young girls being shown unobtainable images and the effect that this has on their young minds, yet still promote them. A bit two faced don't ya think.  I would love for just one newspaper and magazine to only publish unaltered photos for a month, let's have them stand up to photoshop and practice what they occasionally preach. 

All of us, with the professionals doing our hair and makeup, can look great. But as my hubs once said when I commented once that I'd like some "proper" photos of me done "why because by the time they've finished they won't look like you" still trying to work out if that was a compliment or insult. 

True beauty comes from within, yeah I know I'm an old bag so it don't matter :yikes: but it's true, personality shows through the face, if you're a sourpuss then no makeup/bone structure etc in the world is going to make you beautiful as your eyes and the turn of your mouth will give you away. 

My wrinkles are there as a mark of my life, some are from tears but one hell of a lot of them are there from smiling and laughing, no I haven't been blessed with an easy life, there have been many times when it's been totally st1te, the colour of my hair is curtesy of Loreal or some such, and my body is starting to go with gravity. It's life. 

I always told the girls and now grandmonster, that no matter how they look on the outside it's how they behave and what they feel on in inside that makes them beautiful. They are all three of them beautiful, yeah I'm biased, but by god when they're in one can they look ugly.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Has this thread been cleaned up!! It made sense till page 5 then it seem a bit fragmented... Did it go off topic, shame as I feel it's an important topic... I've seen some really interesting vids, certainly given me. Food for thought!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

bird said:


> True beauty comes from within, yeah I know I'm an old bag so it don't matter :yikes: but it's true, personality shows through the face, if you're a sourpuss then no makeup/bone structure etc in the world is going to make you beautiful as your eyes and the turn of your mouth will give you away.
> 
> My wrinkles are there as a mark of my life, some are from tears but one hell of a lot of them are there from smiling and laughing, no I haven't been blessed with an easy life, there have been many times when it's been totally st1te, the colour of my hair is curtesy of Loreal or some such, and my body is starting to go with gravity. It's life.
> 
> I always told the girls and now grandmonster, that no matter how they look on the outside it's how they behave and what they feel on in inside that makes them beautiful. They are all three of them beautiful, yeah I'm biased, but by god when they're in one can they look ugly.


Couldnt agree more. It does sound cliche, but beauty really does come from within. Who you are and how you behave towards others affects how you look. 
I have no desire to go back to what I looked like at 16, 20, or even 30. All the scars and changes to my face and body tell the story of my life, and good or bad, that story is who I am today and I embrace that.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

If everybody was the same it would be a boring place to live. I always tell my daughter that when she comes to me and says 'I wish I was like her' but she is beautiful with or without makeup.... 
It's all about having confidence in yourself..


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I spend a lot of time not wearing make up, and it always irratates me when I do wear make up people say oh wow you look really pretty today what have you done!!!! LOL my answer is, I'm always pretty but today you chose to look!

Must add I don't do a lot of make up but a small bit of blusher and a little bit of lippy but even that is mainly skin colour!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

bird said:


> To be honest I wish they'd pass a law stating that faces and bodies are not allowed to be altered. The media keep banging on about young girls being shown unobtainable images and the effect that this has on their young minds, yet still promote them. A bit two faced don't ya think.  I would love for just one newspaper and magazine to only publish unaltered photos for a month, let's have them stand up to photoshop and practice what they occasionally preach.
> 
> All of us, with the professionals doing our hair and makeup, can look great. But as my hubs once said when I commented once that I'd like some "proper" photos of me done "why because by the time they've finished they won't look like you" still trying to work out if that was a compliment or insult.
> 
> ...


Well said - couldn't have put it better myself, especially the bit in bold.

I would much rather see a face with wrinkles than a smooth face that is almost immobile because of face-lifts and botox injections. IMO an old, wrinkled face is beautiful, a smooth immobile face isn't. But day after day, week after week, the media give out the message that for women only "young, slim and smooth-skinned" is beautiful. Perhaps photos in magazines should have to have "This photo has been photoshopped and bears no resemblance to reality" scrawled across it in big letters.

I'm proud of my wrinkles and gravity-responding body - they are me; they are the story of my life; and no amount of beautiful photos of models/celebrities are going to alter that. But then I'm 58 and my self-confidence isn't an issue. It must be really hard for a teenager with no self-confidence to stand up to the constant barrage from the media, and to realise that despite the fact that they don't look like some model in a photoshopped pic, they still a normal attractive person.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I think that all magazines and papers should have a small cigarette card sized pic of the original printed next to the pics of models (ad's and features), or a QR code for a link to the original, and if not next to it, then a page with all of them on so people can compare. 

I feel so so strongly about people, particularly younger people, thinking that these non-existent people have looks that are a) obtainable and b) the 'benchmark' that should be aimed for! It really is sick. 

I had one pic of me photoshopped once - hated it - didn't look anything like me. I never had them shopped in anyway at all as I was being booked for jobs to be there in the flesh - not in print and there is no airbrushing in real life.... One girl got sacked on a job I had as she turned up looking nothing like the photo's she sent in and was booked based on, it had been altered so so much.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Although I feel Photoshop has it's place. My daughter had a really nasty scab on her nose and we had gone to Dover castle and I got a stunning picture of her, I had the scab photoshopped out, as she didn't want it on the wall with The scab. 

I now have an amazing photo of her on the wall.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just got me thinking , [email protected]@dy computers are putting people outta work , if they want someone with a longer neck then why dont they just get someone with a longer neck , same goes for complexion if you want porcelain skin then give me a call


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to say she is beautiful with or without the scab that was , but in order for her to feel good about this pic the scab had to go! And the scab was not a permanent fixture on her face...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha i liked the fact you gave the scab a capital T in the first post but now it s been downgraded you can always return The scab to it s rightful position on her 18th birthday party


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm having to do all the typing on my phone as my computer is broken , I'm also not good at rereading before I post!!! I spend a lot of time in edit


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just keep the scab it may come in usefull later


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

On one site I used to go on this guy properly photoshopped one of my pics and I think it looked fantastic! Wish I had got the pic off my laptop before I put it away last night

I look 10 times better photoshopped, don't get me wrong I don't slim myself or make myself taller or make my eyes/lips bigger or my nose smaller or anything but I do take away spots, smooth my skin and sometimes remove my birthmark, I see nothing wrong with that

Me photoshopped










Me not



















I'm sorry but I look much better photoshopped!

I see nothing wrong with the media doing that, a spotty, greasy uneven skin tone face on the front of a mag will not sell it simple as and if I remember rightly there was a program on (I think BBC3) where Michelle Heaton posed make up/air brush free in a mag, she had a panic attack because of doing it and she interviewed celebs and asked if they would do it, not many said they would! So while I agree with smoothing skin and brightening eyes etc I don't agree with the whole slimming a person/making them taller

That said it works both ways, my OH was reading the other day that they make slim models bigger for plus size ads!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's like banging a head off a wall, it really is. The whole point is that photoshop is FAKE, you would not know that's the same person ^^ It's FAKE and gives the wrong impression entirely. And if you saw my pics from last night, the nice one wasn't photoshopped. It's like fraud.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> It's like banging a head off a wall, it really is. The whole point is that photoshop is FAKE, you would not know that's the same person ^^ It's FAKE and gives the wrong impression entirely. And if you saw my pics from last night, the nice one wasn't photoshopped. It's like fraud.


So what if it's fake

And you can so tell they are both me


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you look good in all the pics tink. It's about being happy with what you've got.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> I think you look good in all the pics tink. It's about being happy with what you've got.


Thanks but I know that's not true, nice of you to say though


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So what if it's fake
> 
> And you can so tell they are both me


I think you probably do realise this already, but your overuse of the  smiley is just offensive. It's very patronising.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

PMSL ROFL it is such a giggle sometime , we aren't talking about personal pics yes we all want a nip and tuck somewhere. We are talking about the lie that is portrayed to millions of impressionable girls who strive to make themselves something that is impossible ... Either being super slim which isn't really( and I say that cautiously) healthy to beauty that is at an impossible standard ..

Leads to depression and worthlessness. If the media toned it down a bit ( pardon the pun) young girls may be far more content.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So what if it's fake
> 
> And you can so tell they are both me


But this thread is about how they are NOT REAL - NOT a TRUE representation of TRUE REAL life. Your photoshopped pic isn't true or real either whether you prefer it or not, and it IS damaging to people's self esteem, as they try to strive to achieve something that they NEVER will.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks but I know that's not true, nice of you to say though


Will you please stop fishing for affirmation from people on threads? Can you not just stick to your own ones for that? This isn't about you - it's about the whole media., the whole world and the whole readership of said media...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is me done up (not photoshopped)










Me not..










Don't get me wrong I prefer the done up one, but I don't mind the one with no makeup either, but then I'm happy with how I look. I hope everyone can learn to love themselves.

P.S tinks I don't lie.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> PMSL ROFL it is such a giggle sometime , we aren't talking about personal pics yes we all want a nip and tuck somewhere. We are talking about the lie that is portrayed to millions of impressionable girls who strive to make themselves something that is impossible ... Either being super slim which isn't really( and I say that cautiously) healthy to beauty that is at an impossible standard ..
> 
> Leads to depression and worthlessness. If the media toned it down a bit ( pardon the pun) young girls may be far more content.


I don't think they need to tone it down, I just think they need to make it clear the pic has been altered


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> Will you please stop fishing for affirmation from people on threads? Can you not just stick to your own ones for that? This isn't about you - it's about the whole media., the whole world and the whole readership of said media...


Other people have posted their pics, why can't I 



astro2011 said:


> Here is me done up (not photoshopped)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your hair!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks its been chopped now and I HATE it!!! Trying to grow it again lol. Thank god for extensions.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Thanks its been chopped now and I HATE it!!! Trying to grow it again lol. Thank god for extensions.


Ah yes, know all about that

Guess we learn from our mistakes!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't think they need to tone it down, I just think they need to make it clear the pic has been altered


Don't be a muppet Tink , of course they aren't going to confirm it's been tampered with , they are selling a product and the publics mind has been so manipulated into beauty is best that for them to advertise the real person just won't work anymore . If the world could be rehabilitated into natrual shape and natural beauty is good then we will all be just fine.. FGS think! And on a different note your picture are like two different people , the shopped one honestly doesn't hold a lot of resemblance !!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Other people have posted their pics, why can't I


Because you're missing the point. No-one else has posted photoshopped pics of themselves because they live in the _real_ world. The point of this is to demonstrate how stupid and unrealistic photoshopped pics are.

I will ask for this to be closed if you persist in making it about yourself.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Don't be a muppet Tink , of course they aren't going to confirm it's been tampered with , they are selling a product and the publics mind has been so manipulated into beauty is best that for them to advertise the real person just won't work anymore . If the world could be rehabilitated into natrual shape and natural beauty is good then we will all be just fine.. FGS think! And on a different note your picture are like to different people , the shopped one honestly doesn't hold a lot of resemblance !!!


Well they certainly aren't going to post the pics unaltered alone!

As I said greasy, spotty and uneven does not sell, smooth, flawless and even does sell

As for your last point, utter tosh


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Btw, what's people's opinions on make up? That could be seen as fake/not showing your real self etc


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

You know I have never red reaped anyone but you are seriously pushing it. How can you be so blinkered to things! I mean I thought I wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed but girl your blunter than me!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> You know I have never red reaped anyone but you are seriously pushing it. How can you be so blinkered to things! I mean I thought I wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed but girl your blunter than me!!


Great, being insulting now, nice one


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Makeup can also make people look fake, but photoshop goes onto another level. Most people use makeup to highlight features on their face/body, not to change their appearance.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Makeup can also make people look fake, but photoshop goes onto another level. Most people use makeup to highlight features on their face/body, not to change their appearance.


A hell of a lot of people use it to change their appearance


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

It would be good if you could photoshop life sometimes


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Great, being insulting now, nice one


And aren't you enjoying it!! Look at me poor little Tink.

Sorry everyone I won't respond anymore I don't want the thread closed because I'm rising to the bait...


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> And aren't you enjoying it!! Look at me poor little Tink.
> 
> Sorry everyone I won't respond anymore I don't want the thread clods because I'm rising to the bait...


Tink, can you do us a favour and kindly think about refraining from posting; bow out and go back to your own threads?

You have repeatedly been asked by participants and the original poster to stop making threads all about you (and your constant whining) and I don't want CinnamonToast to feel that asking mods to close the threads is the only way to deal with it. We don't want it closed either.

I know you and your fanclub will probably start slating me 'cos it's a public forum and no-one can tell anyone else what to post etc etc ' but this thread is going the same way as all the others that have been locked lately - that your posts are every other post and they are NOT relevant to the original debate. It's all you fishing for people to tell you what you want to hear, and rubbishing anything that is said by people who don't kiss your arse.

(If I get a ban for telling it like it is I don't care. I am sick of you not being banned for your sh!t stirring and hijacking and basically running amok over everyone else's INTELLIGENT debate.)


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Makeup can also make people look fake, but photoshop goes onto another level. Most people use makeup to highlight features on their face/body, not to change their appearance.


I agree and this thread is not about make up.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

what is the point in wanting to look like the models in the photos and videos when the models themselves dont even look like that. katie moss has bad skin, lines, bags under her eyes (like any other normal person) they are then photoshopped out. she dosent look anything like she does in the final photo. no one does. if you compare yourself to these people then ofcourse your self esteem is going to be in the gutter.

me without makeup (cant say as i wear it alot anyway  )










me with makeup at a friends wedding reception


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *I don't think they need to tone it down*, I just think they need to make it clear the pic has been altered


I do. I don't mind them fixing the odd skin minor blemish etc., but the moment they start changing the entire look of the model (like getting rid of the wrinkles on the old woman photo - amazing vid!) and playing with the physical body shape, lengthening hair, necks, limbs and so on, I just want to slap a sticker over the top saying "WARNING: This photograph has been enhanced, and bears no resemblance to anything remotely achievable in real life"

There is also a difference between photoshopping a photo for personal enjoyment (like the scab removal piggybaker was talking about), and for the purpose of misleading the public (otherwise known as agressive pressure marketing).

Marketeers have been in the business of distorting reality for years, of course, but now photoshop allows them to push fashion products in campaigns based on _an entirely fictional concept of the human body_. "Buy this product and you can look like this!" they trumpet, time and time again. And, of course, the product doesn't live up to the claims as no-one has yet invented a way of making a distorted computer generated fantasy into phyical reality - so they use the same tactics again to sell us something else, whilst all the time subtly pushing the message that we can never look good enough without all this _stuff_.

Personally, I would like to see any photoshopping that distorts the body shape in any way banned in advertising, and for makeup and skincare products it should be banned full stop (anyone else notice the tiny 'enhanced in post production' messages on most makeup adverts?). Then we might get less kids getting depressed because they don't look like the latest photofaked celebrity...


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So what if it's fake
> 
> And you can so tell they are both me





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't think they need to tone it down, I just think they need to make it clear the pic has been altered


ARE YOU FOR REAL!!!

Images like these in the magazine's are why thousands of men and women suffer with eating disorders and have a bad body image, most of the pictures you see are fake, not real, so unachievable, regardless of make up, hair, clothes. . . . .

Eating disorders have killed many people . . . . . . but hey so what if they are fake 

I think they should put a ban on photo shop images in the media, the looks are unachievable and give young children the wrong perception of what beauty is. Beauty comes from within not from what's in a make up tin!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> It would be good if you could photoshop life sometimes


So true lol



fierceabby said:


> Tink, can you do us a favour and kindly think about refraining from posting, bowing out or going back to your own threads?
> 
> You have repeatedly been asked by participants and the original poster to stop making threads all about you (and your constant whining) and I don't want CinnamonToast to feel that asking mods to close the threads is the only way to deal with it. We don't want it closed either.
> 
> ...


I have just as much right to post as anyone, it's you making it about me, I'm actually joining in with the debate



Jesthar said:


> I do. I don't mind them fixing the odd skin minor blemish etc., but the moment they start changing the entire look of the model (like getting rid of the wrinkles on the old woman photo - amazing vid!) and playing with the physical body shape, lengthening hair, necks, limbs and so on, I just want to slap a sticker over the top saying "WARNING: This photograph has been enhanced, and bears no resemblance to anything remotely achievable in real life"
> 
> There is also a difference between photoshopping a photo for personal enjoyment (like the scab removal piggybaker was talking about), and for the purpose of misleading the public (otherwise known as agressive pressure marketing).
> 
> ...


Tbf I'm with you on the changing the body thing

But (again like you) I see nothing wrong with removing blemishes etc

Yup, that so small text you can hardly read lol


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was anorexic from wanting to look like celebrities. Trust me it's not something you wanna do. The fixation you get is unbelievable and when I look back I could cry. 

I'm glad a counsellor was able to help me, but it took a lot of work.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I was anorexic from wanting to look like celebrities. Trust me it's not something you wanna do. The fixation you get is unbelievable and when I look back I could cry.
> 
> I'm glad a counsellor was able to help me, but it took a lot of work.


Sorry to hear that, good on you for turning it back around!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I have just as much right to post as anyone, it's you making it about me, I'm actually joining in with the debate


No, _you're_ doing that, no-one else. You don't need help! You agree with photoshopping then start talking about a different issue. Post away, but if you keep turning it back to yourself and your issues, it will be closed. There is not just one relevant pov on here and there is certainly not just one member.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Sorry to hear that, good on you for turning it back around!!!


Thanks I know I wasn't the only one as I used to blog my weight loss and got lots of encouragement from others even when I weighted 95pounds!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> So true lol
> 
> I have just as much right to post as anyone, it's you making it about me, I'm actually joining in with the debate


No - I'm asking you to p!ss off basically.

But you can't see that (because you tick a lot of boxes on the wiki page on Narcissism just on this thread alone)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

fierceabby said:


> No - I'm asking you to p!ss off basically.
> 
> But you can't see that (because you tick a lot of boxes on the wiki page on Narcissism just on this thread alone)


Well I'm not going to piss off, I have as much right to post as you!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Please can you stop, Tink, this is very weary. Just walk away, you don't need to spoil this thread too.  For the last time, it's not _your_ show, let others have an opinion or this will be closed whether or not I specifically request it.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Back on track??

I know a girl who is a highstree/fashion model. She is a stunning young lady - 5ft 10, size 8 with stunningly distinct features. She is also the most humble, modest and understated person I know! IRL very little makeup, and doesnt look likes shes been in shop for hours to get ready.

To be honest, some of her shoots dont even LOOK like its her, why they would alter it is mad. And she is the first to admit you will never look like a high street model - she is one and doesnt!! (I see her face every day at Victoria stn in London, and didnt even realise it was her...)

But her real beauty is her personality. If she was a nob, she wouldnt be half as beautiful as she is! 

With fashion models its hard as they often have very extreme hair changes and make-up that isnt "everyday" - but even her features look different. Its sad really as she doesnt need 'shopping!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?

What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?

IMO it's the job of the parents to install this beauty comes from within thing, not the media


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this thread's going all nice & civil & mature......... oh wait, wrong thread :yikes:



cinnamontoast said:


> Accept yourself or live a shallow worthless life wishing for the impossible, ending up as a bitter unfulfilled twisted non person.


^^^^
This, on so many levels, what a waste of precious life.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?
> 
> What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?
> 
> IMO it's the job of the parents to install this beauty comes from within thing, not the media


Airbrushing creates an _*unrealistic *_standard of beauty in media that teens and young people see everyday. I dont see how anyone can disagree with that?

Parents can do their best, but they can only do so much when you see fake images on such a regular basis.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Airbrushing creates an _*unrealistic *_standard of beauty in media that teens and young people see everyday. I dont see how anyone can disagree with that?


I don't think anyone is


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Btw, what's people's opinions on make up? That could be seen as fake/not showing your real self etc





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> A hell of a lot of people use it to change their appearance


STOP NOW  this thread has been made in order for us to discuss the way in which the media manipulate the public with looks/skin/teeth etc that are an unrealistic expectation and are therefore fueling the low self esteem of people, teenagers even more so. It's not made to discuss YOU :yikes:

Now about the make up thing, it does not change your appearance, what it does do if used correctly or even a bit correctly is highlight the areas that you consider to be best and with the right shading minimise the features that you are not keen on.

It DOES NOT give you a different neck/jaw line etc and blah. Now stay on thread.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?
> 
> What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?
> 
> IMO it's the job of the parents to install this beauty comes from within thing, not the media


So why can't you realise that?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?
> 
> What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?
> 
> IMO it's the job of the parents to install this beauty comes from within thing, not the media


Yes I think it would make a big difference, if all shops and brands used a size 14 or size 16 models girls wouldn't look up too these fake images wanting to look that way.

parent's do play a part but media is shoved into our faces day in day out its easy to get sucked into this virtual world.

In my opinion the media play a huge part in men and women with body image issues and eating disorders


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Itd be nice if all retailers did these sorts of campaigns Debenhams shows diversity in fashion | Debenhams Blog

Although, they are probably all still photoshopped! At least it shows diversity of shapes, sizes and looks!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?
> 
> What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?
> 
> IMO it's the job of the parents to install this beauty comes from within thing, not the media


If the media were to stop airbrushing/photoshop pictures then it would go some way into helping peoples self esteem, for if you think about it, we are bombarded with "the perfect image" on everything from newspapers, tv, magazines and even in the High Street.

Films have always been about escape  whether it be romantic, funny or scary.

Yes it is the parents that start with installing self esteem, but, there comes a time which we have all faced/are facing, when the constant imagery that we live with today takes over some lives and they can no longer see what the parents/family/friends see. And YES THAT IS THE MEDIAS DOING.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> Yes I think it would make a big difference, if all shops and brands used a size 14 or size 16 models girls wouldn't look up too these fake images wanting to look that way.
> 
> parent's do play a part but media is shoved into our faces day in day out its easy to get sucked into this virtual world.
> 
> In my opinion the media play a huge part in men and women with body image issues and eating disorders


Can see your point, why just a 14 or 16 though? Surely that would give those naturally slim girls a problem with their appearance?

Surely it would be better to use a mixture of girls of all shapes and sizes?

And (off on a tangent I know) but while it may make a difference to change the way the media put across image I think the problem lies with BMI, mainly children's BMI, the amount of articles I've read where a school is telling a child they are overweight when they aren't even close is ridiculous

So while I agree the media play a part I don't think they play the biggest part


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Do people really think if the media stop airbrushing pics it will help with self esteem?
> 
> *What about films? TV programs? Red carpet events?*


The whole point of films and TV drama is to gratify the viewer. The whole point of advertising is, on the other hand, to make the viewer feel they are inadequate and incomplete, so they might be tempted to buy the product.

People going to a film or turning on a TV drama are (in general) fully aware that what they are about to see is fiction, and disregard extremes of appearance accordingly. More importantly, most of the time it doesn't pretend to be real.

Photoshopped advertising, on the other hand, is usually trying to pass off as real and achievable something that is distorted so far it is actually impossibly fake. Big difference, as that (deliberately) induces subconscious false expectations.

Gotta love psychology!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Itd be nice if all retailers did these sorts of campaigns Debenhams shows diversity in fashion | Debenhams Blog
> 
> Although, they are probably all still photoshopped! At least it shows diversity of shapes, sizes and looks!


Love that!

It's exactly what they should do!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> The whole point of films and TV drama is to gratify the viewer. The whole point of advertising is, on the other hand, to make the viewer feel they are inadequate and incomplete, so they might be tempted to buy the product.
> 
> People going to a film or turning on a TV drama are (in general) fully aware that what they are about to see is fiction, and disregard extremes of appearance accordingly. More importantly, most of the time it doesn't pretend to be real.
> 
> ...


Exactly this - I don't think photoshopped images should be permitted at all if its to sell a product and I mean any product from make up, clothes or even food because its a lie


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can see your point, why just a 14 or 16 though? Surely that would give those naturally slim girls a problem with their appearance?
> 
> Surely it would be better to use a mixture of girls of all shapes and sizes?
> 
> ...


Am just saying that size because it's the UK average size but I agree with the Debenhams campaign that's great!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> Am just saying that size because it's the UK average size but I agree with the Debenhams campaign that's great!!


It is isn't it! It's fantastic!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Itd be nice if all retailers did these sorts of campaigns Debenhams shows diversity in fashion | Debenhams Blog
> 
> Although, they are probably all still photoshopped! At least it shows diversity of shapes, sizes and looks!


Well done Debenhams


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

There was a tragic video I saw some time ago, asking 5 and 6 year olds about image...basically taking a photo of perfectly healthy sized kids, photoshopping them thinner and then showing the children and asking which they prefer.

Nearly all said the photoshopped because they were skinny, or looked fat in the other one. At an age where you shouldnt be worried about these things!!

I will try find it (they did a similar one with black children in the US, asking if they liked a black or white doll better. Nearly all said white, because the black one is "bad" or "naughty" - truly heartbreaking how media etc effect young young children)


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually I'm gonna have my say and not be chased away. Being a mum of two children 10/12 they do look at the pictures, they want their hair like this or like those trainers.. The media are,, prime reason my daughter just come in and said I can't wear those track suit bottoms they make me look fat:yikes:!!! WHAT! The kids a drain pipe!! So where has that self image come from! Not from me I'm a good solid curve woman. I don't look at those mags and I don't buy them !


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Also, I think its worth adding that I think Photoshop is just the tip of the iceberg. The media circus around image needs a total overhaul IMO. Go pick up any tabloid and you will see pages and pages of: 
"FEMALE CELEB GOES OUTSIDE WITHOUT MAKEUP"
"WEIGHTLOSS DRAMA"
"SO AND SO PUTS ON 1STONE OH EM GEEEEE"

Even female PROFESSIONALS have their image commented on.... (Mary Beard, a historian was branded "too ugly" for TV in a newspaper article) - same happens with female politicians, newsreaders etc

And we are our own worst enemy - womens mags are possibly the worst offenders.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Also, I think its worth adding that I think Photoshop is just the tip of the iceberg. The media circus around image needs a total overhaul IMO. Go pick up any tabloid and you will see pages and pages of:
> "FEMALE CELEB GOES OUTSIDE WITHOUT MAKEUP"
> "WEIGHTLOSS DRAMA"
> "SO AND SO PUTS ON 1STONE OH EM GEEEEE"
> ...


I agree with you. I don't bother with women's magazines as the front covers always show something like 'so and so celeb is outside with no make up on' ... or ... 'so and so celeb has put on 6 pounds' ..... and then they treat it like the biggest crime of the century. 

I remember one magazine had a long feature on women who had put on weight, it was pages of photos of celebs with a little profile beside stating how much they had put on .. in some cases it was only a couple pounds (and on that note how do these magazines know how much weight someone has put on?? ) It was pathetic as it was if the magazine was saying that it was the most horrendous thing ever to put on a pound in weight.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Even female PROFESSIONALS have their image commented on.... (Mary Beard, a historian was branded "too ugly" for TV in a newspaper article) - same happens with female politicians, newsreaders etc
> 
> And we are our own worst enemy - womens mags are possibly the worst offenders.


I like Mary Beard, she's very knowledgable and oozes enthusiasm about what ever she's taking about, she reminds me of one of (possibly only) teachers at school, you get grabbed hold of and swept along. 

I don't and rarely buy women's mags, they're not worth the money and are full of crap.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Also, I think its worth adding that I think Photoshop is just the tip of the iceberg. The media circus around image needs a total overhaul IMO. Go pick up any tabloid and you will see pages and pages of:
> "FEMALE CELEB GOES OUTSIDE WITHOUT MAKEUP"
> "WEIGHTLOSS DRAMA"
> "SO AND SO PUTS ON 1STONE OH EM GEEEEE"
> ...


I think men's mags are worse! "Perfect" big round bum, big but pert boobs flat belly, long hair, "perfect" skin etc

They are damned if they do, damned if they don't though


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Also, I think its worth adding that I think Photoshop is just the tip of the iceberg. The media circus around image needs a total overhaul IMO. Go pick up any tabloid and you will see pages and pages of:
> "FEMALE CELEB GOES OUTSIDE WITHOUT MAKEUP"
> "WEIGHTLOSS DRAMA"
> "SO AND SO PUTS ON 1STONE OH EM GEEEEE"
> ...


wasnt there a backlash against a paper the day after cathrine gave birth to george because they said she was fat and should start loosing weight straight away. what a way to make a new mum feel great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I think men's mags are worse! "Perfect" big round bum, big but pert boobs flat belly, long hair, "perfect" skin etc
> 
> They are damned if they do, damned if they don't though


Whilst men's mags show the women you describe, they probably don't have endless articles on how much weight they might have put on, or if they left the house with no make-up on etc etc.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

la468 said:


> Whilst men's mag show the women you describe, they probably don't have endless articles on how much weight they might have put on, or if they left the house with no make-up on etc etc.


True

I think it's good that they show pics without make up, shows these celebs are normal


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

CRL said:


> wasnt there a backlash against a paper the day after cathrine gave birth to george because they said she was fat and should start loosing weight straight away. what a way to make a new mum feel great.


Yep. OK magazine.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

If I was to buy any mag it would be a mans one. :yikes:

Apart from a few pages of boobs and bum, they are actually a lot more informative of the world around us than the women's mags are.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

bird said:


> If I was to buy any mag it would be a mans one. :yikes:
> 
> Apart from a few pages of boobs and bum, they are actually a lot more informative of the world around us than the women's mags are.


Go for FHM, they have the least boobs/bum


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I was anorexic from wanting to look like celebrities. Trust me it's not something you wanna do. The fixation you get is unbelievable and when I look back I could cry.
> 
> I'm glad a counsellor was able to help me, but it took a lot of work.


I feel wrong for 'liking' your post as what you went through is awful. Just wanted to say well done for getting through this to the other end.

I think that photoshopping to sell things/ change people for magazines, even just showing people on internet, basically photoshopping for anything other then for personal stuff, should be illegal. Then in time body image problems might not be so 'common'.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> True
> 
> I think it's good that they show pics without make up, shows these celebs are normal


Show them, yes - shame them, no

Sadly what they do instead is put a huge amount of shame on people not looking 110% going out, and just adds to the hype.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Go for FHM, they have the least boobs/bum


Photoshoping will take place in FHM too .... There is no escape it's like being ruddy brainwashed ... In fact that's what it is brainwashing .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Show them, yes - shame them, no
> 
> Sadly what they do instead is put a huge amount of shame on people not looking 110% going out, and just adds to the hype.


How do they shame them?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bird said:


> If I was to buy any mag it would be a mans one. :yikes:
> 
> Apart from a few pages of boobs and bum, they are actually a lot more informative of the world around us than the women's mags are.


I don't think I've ever got beyond the front page of magazines like 'Heat', just the visually noisy cover is a turn-off.

Even in the Dr.'s waiting room if it's a choice of a leaflet about piles or a frothy women's mag I'll go for the bum grapes any time :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> A fab lesson in how much models are photoshopped and why we can never look like the girls we see in the media:
> http://sarcasticcharm.com/see-why-w...iculous-standard-of-beauty-in-just-37-seconds
> 
> I reckon they should show this in every school in the country!


I'd also like to see every school in the country praise the bodies of female athletes. In our house we discuss the different shapes that they have, according to their sport, and pour scorn on bodies whose only job is to look "good". "Good" for women in media terms is something extreme enough to attract the male gaze. I want more for girls than that.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Yes I think it would make a big difference, if all shops and brands used a size 14 or size 16 models girls wouldn't look up too these fake images wanting to look that way.
> 
> parent's do play a part but media is shoved into our faces day in day out its easy to get sucked into this virtual world.
> 
> In my opinion the media play a huge part in men and women with body image issues and eating disorders


I can remember when growing up size 12/14/16 were normal sizes, now even 16 is classed as plus size.

I would hate to grow up in this world now, everything, including a lot of people are so false. We have all seen pivs where people have been caught out (seen in real life/ then tbe Photoshopped pic by the side of it. There was a pic a while back of Keira knightly I think, both were totally different, but both been airbrushed/Photoshopped


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

bird said:


> If I was to buy any mag it would be a mans one. :yikes:
> 
> Apart from a few pages of boobs and bum, they are actually a lot more informative of the world around us than the women's mags are.


:lol: I often read OH mags. He laughs and call a lot of it plastic inside the mag and not real, he says he likes the stories

Hell, I like my boobs where they are supposed to be not stuck holding the chin up like whats shown in the pics 

Also If I did that, there would be more admittances to A& E


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> How do they shame them?


Like this:









"the good the bad and the OMG"??? Seriously....
basically a 10 page special on highlighting the flaws of celebs natural faces...
They make it front cover news that people dont always wear makeup - like its a big thing. Often with tags like "THE SHOCKING PHOTOS THEY DONT WANT YOU TO SEE" - thats shaming.

And IMO as damaging, as its showing us that "natural" looks are worthy of ridicule.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough, the words are a bit much


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> I'd also like to see every school in the country praise the bodies of female athletes. In our house we discuss the different shapes that they have, according to their sport, and pour scorn on bodies whose only job is to look "good". "Good" for women in media terms is something extreme enough to attract the male gaze. I want more for girls than that.


I'm glad to say that my school is pretty good at this and having excellent role models within the Phys Ed dept is a really good thing. Nothing photoshopped about that lot, the women teachers all look amazing in shorts yet never wear makeup, they practise what they preach and look amazing for it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Like this:


Sorry for the derail but I wish I could look one 10th as good as the Duchess of Cambridge with makeup as she does without it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I'd also like to see every school in the country praise the bodies of female athletes. In our house we discuss the different shapes that they have, according to their sport, and pour scorn on bodies whose only job is to look "good". "Good" for women in media terms is something extreme enough to attract the male gaze. I want more for girls than that.


This is an excellent point, because women of all shapes and sizes can achieve great things and showing off what their bodies are capable of instead of some of the models who are using unhealthy means to become thin.

Serena Williams is one of the most successful sports women and she is far from stick thin.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

She's got eye make up at the least on there!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this for a while to have a read through.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've asked for this to be re-opened in light of events  Thank you, Lymorelynn


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I've asked for this to be re-opened in light of events  Thank you, Lymorelynn


Events? Darn having to sleep :thumbdown:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Events? Darn having to sleep :thumbdown:


Nothing important. Just thought people might want to contribute.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought this was relevant,... a model speaking about modelling and Looks

If anything it shows "how I looked in the media, what I really looked like" photos - a brave speech, she is visably nervous and uncomfortable on stage but made a good point.

[youtube_browser]KM4Xe6Dlp0Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Thought this was relevant,... a model speaking about modelling and Looks
> 
> If anything it shows "how I looked in the media, what I really looked like" photos - a brave speech, she is visably nervous and uncomfortable on stage but made a good point.


I loved her analogy that aspiring to be a model is like aspiring to win the lottery. Very apt.

It saddens me so much that really, no one escapes our societal obsession with physical appearance. If you happen to win the genetic lottery in the appearance department, youre constantly aware of it and feel tremendous pressure to live up to your gift, yet if youre not, you feel (very rightly so) like a second class citizen. There really are no winners in this sickness


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> If you happen to win the genetic lottery in the appearance department, youre constantly aware of it and feel tremendous pressure to live up to your gift(


Think of all the pressure they feel as they get older and realize their "gift" is transient. If they've spent their entire life banking on the benefits of attractiveness without developing inner beauty and fortitude, they're in for a major letdown when it inevitably happens. In some ways very attractive people in our society have a difficult road for this very reason. Looks are a commodity, and if all ones eggs are in the same basket there's no where but down to go. Maybe it's part of what we're here to learn on this earth school.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Think of all the pressure they feel as they get older and realize their "gift" is transient. If they've spent their entire life banking on the benefits of attractiveness without developing inner beauty and fortitude, they're in for a major letdown when it inevitably happens. In some ways very attractive people in our society have a difficult road for this very reason. Looks are a commodity, and if all ones eggs are in the same basket there's no where but down to go. Maybe it's part of what we're here to learn on this earth school.


Not always the case though  As I said early in the thread I know a model and although she is outwardly stunning she is also kind, humble, compassionate, funny, generous and everything in between. 
She does have to put up with people being total d*cks to her though cos they assume she's a vacuous idiot.

Honestly, it is annoying for the rest of us normies.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Think of all the pressure they feel as they get older and realize their "gift" is transient. If they've spent their entire life banking on the benefits of attractiveness without developing inner beauty and fortitude, they're in for a major letdown when it inevitably happens. In some ways very attractive people in our society have a difficult road for this very reason. Looks are a commodity, and if all ones eggs are in the same basket there's no where but down to go. Maybe it's part of what we're here to learn on this earth school.


Yes, like many lottery type gifts - things we get without really earning, it seems like a major double-edged sword. 
Its very true that often those who have the least are happier than those who seemingly have the most.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Not always the case though  As I said early in the thread *I know a model and although she is outwardly stunning she is also kind, humble, compassionate, funny, generous and everything in between. *
> She does have to put up with people being total d*cks to her though cos they assume she's a vacuous idiot.
> 
> Honestly, it is annoying for the rest of us normies.....


But that's the thing, she has developed other qualities and will always be beautiful, even when her physical beauty starts to be replaced by the beauty that can only come from wisdom and years.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I really think the majority of young people today should be given a little more credit than they are given.... The media is NOT real...and they appreciate that too!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> that makes me sad and a bit mad
> 
> *she was lovely before , h*ow dare they, and the end result eeww, what is wrong with people


SHe had a beautiful smile, and her specs hid her eyes, which were a lovely colour. I really objected to that girl being labelled 'ugly' because she wasn't. She just didn't fit the 'mould'.


----------

